

ASCIImeo: Vimeo videos, rendered in ASCII - mmastrac
http://www.asciimeo.com/

======
mmastrac
It cheats a bit and renders the ASCII video in flash. It would have been way
cooler to suck <video> frames into a canvas and post-process them via
Javascript (even if the framerate was much slower).

Still a neat project, though.

~~~
zaphar
yeah I was half expecting to see it rendered with javascript and canvas or
video tags but still cool even with flash video.

